# New breed carpet x cornsnake



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

I have successfully bred a new species of snake...........mmmmmmm


----------



## colt08 (Aug 11, 2008)

hahaha whats it eat its a beat how big get


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

colt08 said:


> hahaha whats it eat its a beat how big get


 


What's it eat ????? ....................Corn of course !!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 11, 2008)

lol.. 
if you want to sell it try petlink!


----------



## thepythonpit (Aug 11, 2008)

i love it will you be selling any ?
PM sent..


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

Taking orders for 2009 now....get in quick people !!


----------



## Snakeypants (Aug 11, 2008)

i thought this was a real thing. you got my hopes up.


----------



## OzExcalibur (Aug 11, 2008)

Is there something wrong with it? I have never seen such a red tongue on a snake before


----------



## gillsy (Aug 11, 2008)

Now this is a good chit chat thread 

Well done, funny


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

OzExcalibur said:


> Is there something wrong with it? I have never seen such a red tongue on a snake before


 

It's early days yet Oz........hybridizing snakes takes generations.......this is my prototype

I will attempt a blue tongued one next just for you


----------



## Tsidasa (Aug 11, 2008)

it eats corn?? is that a bit cannibalistic? can i still keep all my snakes in one cage??


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

gillsy said:


> Now this is a good chit chat thread
> 
> Well done, funny


 

I have my moments


----------



## gillsy (Aug 11, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> it eats corn?? is that a bit cannibalistic? can i still keep all my snakes in one cage??


 

No but you can keep the head frozen and cook for dinner.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 11, 2008)

very nice .....


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

gillsy said:


> No but you can keep the head frozen and cook for dinner.


 

Hey........dont be freezing my snake just cause it's an exotic 

Although maybe world hunger could benefit too 

Oh the possibilities......................:shock:


----------



## CassM (Aug 11, 2008)

bahahahaha! love it!


----------



## Didgeman (Aug 11, 2008)

This thread is just way to corny...


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 11, 2008)

Didgeman said:


> This thread is just way to corny...


 
Next on the list will be my rubber chicken hybrid


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

ok we have the corn but wheres the salad?


----------



## OzExcalibur (Aug 11, 2008)

Would you consider a breeding loan and we can cross yours with my monitor python?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, what a great looking corn snake. Does he live in a corn field?


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 11, 2008)

Would that make it a Car-porn snake?


----------



## Snakeypants (Aug 11, 2008)

let me know when its ready to breed, i want to breed it with my

vindow viper.


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 12, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Would that make it a Car-porn snake?


 

Maybe that's how i could sell it to the boy market


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 12, 2008)

OzExcalibur said:


> Would you consider a breeding loan and we can cross yours with my monitor python?


 


Hahaha, that's gold....50 50 :shock:


----------

